# Does your chewing gum taste differently?



## Grenadier (Dec 9, 2009)

This guy's certainly did...



> "When his relatives entered the room, they saw that the lower part of the young man's face had been blown off."
> 
> A forensic examination established that the chewing gum was covered with an unidentified chemical substance, thought to be some type of explosive material.
> 
> The student apparently had a bizarre habit of chewing gum after dipping it into citric acid, Russian news agency Ria Novosti said.


 
That being said, why wouldn't someone simply grab a fresh piece of gum for more flavor?  Are students in Ukraine that poor that they can't afford another package?


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 9, 2009)

> A forensic examination established that the chewing gum was covered with an unidentified chemical substance, thought to be some type of explosive material.


 
"Thought to be"?!  I'd say it's an established fact.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 9, 2009)

Only if I leave it on the bedpost over night.


----------



## crushing (Dec 9, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> "Thought to be"?!  I'd say it's an established fact.



Unless something else by someone else blew his head up and covering the gum was part of a cover-up.


----------



## Carol (Dec 9, 2009)

*In Soviet Russia...GUM CHEWS YOU!!!*


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 10, 2009)

crushing said:


> Unless something else by someone else blew his head up and covering the gum was part of a cover-up.


 
Putin, you ingenius bastard!


----------

